# Autoglym or SwissVax for a newbie?



## fabriciom (Aug 14, 2015)

Hello,

I'm new to detailing and I'm looking for a way to start. Since I don't know much I've found that autoglym has a lot of info on YouTube on how to use their products and SwissVax has a manual. What would you guys recommend? should I go the SwissVax route or autoglym?

-Thanks


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Depends on your budget really.


----------



## fabriciom (Aug 14, 2015)

I found a bike kit from SwissVax for 187€. If it's worth it I don't mind paying for it. Ofcourse assuming this would last for a while.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I have never used Swissvax as i personally feel that like designer clothes you are paying mainly for an expensive brand name.

Have a read of this thread it may help you make a decision http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=365672&highlight=swissvax+leather

I use many of the Autoglym products and really like them, and they are British which i like too.


----------



## fabriciom (Aug 14, 2015)

pantypoos said:


> I have never used Swissvax as i personally feel that like designer clothes you are paying mainly for an expensive brand name.
> 
> Have a read of this thread it may help you make a decision http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=365672&highlight=swissvax+leather
> 
> I use many of the Autoglym products and really like them, and they are British which i like too.


Not surprised but in my case I'm cleaning a motorcycle so I have no leather.

Would be nice to know all the rebranded items SwissVax uses and the real item name and where to buy them..


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Put it this way, I did a mix up for swissvax and AG HD WAX. 5 months later, AG is still there and working perfect ally.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I think you'd be impressed by the Autoglym products & underwhelmed by the Swissvax ones:thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'll put my 2p on this - auto glym is ok and can purchase easily.
Swissvax good but there customer service is atrocious. Ask for help reply 2 weeks later reply again never get a response.

You could check out Auto Finesse?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Autoglym 

Outstanding customer service, readily available and does the job excellent. Might need an odd product from other companies but on the whole they do everything well 

Swissvax is just over priced detailing malarkey for people who like to pay too much money for nice bottles


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

SDoc 100 have a good range of bike specific items


----------



## fabriciom (Aug 14, 2015)

Thing that keeps me in doubt about Autglym is that they state Super Resin Polish is not abrasive yet everyone says it has to be. My bike has barely any clear coat. I took it to get it waxed to an expert and he showed me how some of the paint came off into to waxing pad.
Everyone says the SRP is really good and in the Autoglym's manual they use it in the waxing and polishing steps. Im afraid I'm going to cause more harm than good.

According to swissvax manual they recommend Cleaner Fluid which is their polishing solution and it IS abrasive. So i'm back to square one. This is just crazy =)

So I'm thinking, typical usage should be wash and wax and when the wax doesn't cut it do an HD wash then clay, polish and wax. Hoping the polish step is only once a year...


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

He got paint transfer from waxing ?!


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

I personally love swissvax not all there products mind you but there wax is so easy to put on and remove


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

There's good and bad with all manufacturers products. It's all about trying them for yourself. What one person likes another doesn't. Try a couple of different products from each and see which you prefer.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Personal I would say neither. There isn't a single brand that will meet your needs or requirements. For a starting point I would recommend Auto Finesse


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

ALLR_155528 said:


> Personal I would say neither. There isn't a single brand that will meet your needs or requirements. For a starting point I would recommend Auto Finesse


Indeed - I started off with halfords stuff i.e. megs autoglym years ago, then over time tried lots of brands some I still use some I hated, it's all part of the detailing fun new products - starting out I would start with AF or Autobrite - when they do the offers at xmas and wax stock its worth just trying it out.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Autoglym would be my choice, i've used their products for years and can't fault any of them.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Clancy said:


> He got paint transfer from waxing ?!


Those were my thoughts as well.


----------



## fabriciom (Aug 14, 2015)

Its well know fact that the 899 paint is ****e...


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Alternatively instead of spending £££ on products your might not like I would recommend trying cleanyourride Andy does sample sized products.

http://www.cleanyourride.uk



Kevlar said:


> Indeed - I started off with halfords stuff i.e. megs autoglym years ago, then over time tried lots of brands some I still use some I hated, it's all part of the detailing fun new products - starting out I would start with AF or Autobrite - when they do the offers at xmas and wax stock its worth just trying it out.


----------



## fabriciom (Aug 14, 2015)

That's a great solution but I'm live in Spain...


----------



## fabriciom (Aug 14, 2015)

Anywho I've been reading up on the product comparison threads and i going to go a mix and match. Once I have a shopping list and what I think would be my work routine I'll post it and let you guys help me out with that.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

A very quick search indicated the paint is single stage rather than coated.

Whilst SRP does have some abrasives they are very very mild


----------



## fabriciom (Aug 14, 2015)

lowejackson said:


> A very quick search indicated the paint is single stage rather than coated.
> 
> Whilst SRP does have some abrasives they are very very mild


Hi, you mean search on the paint used on the 899 right?
If so, do I need to take special care of it? Any special product to protect it? Or just not use SRP since its abrasive?

-Thanks


----------



## JoshHitchings (Aug 14, 2015)

Swissvax onyx is good wax to start of with 200ml for around £70 gives a good finish and good beading


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

for a bike?
http://www.s100.com/s100_cw.htm


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

fabriciom said:


> Hi, you mean search on the paint used on the 899 right?
> If so, do I need to take special care of it? Any special product to protect it? Or just not use SRP since its abrasive?
> 
> -Thanks


It is abrasive, but increadibly mild, more of a surface cleaner than actually rubbing off layers of paint. You might get a bit of colour transfer from an oxidised single stage paint, but you'd have to polish a soft paint every week for years to rub through with srp.

As it is, it's more of a cleaner and filler. In fact, I'd say it's ideal for soft, thin paint. It will give it a shine, mask a lot of swirls without having to strip layers off. Use srp initially then top with a wax, then you'll just need a qd after a wash to bring back the finish.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I've got a ton of stuff but as an experiment I've only ever used autoglym on our polo. It gets constant praise from my wife and her friends!









Reckon it's great fun trying new stuff but you really can get fine results from autoglym.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

fabriciom said:


> Hi, you mean search on the paint used on the 899 right?
> If so, do I need to take special care of it? Any special product to protect it? Or just not use SRP since its abrasive?
> 
> -Thanks


Yes, within a few seconds I found an article saying the paint was single stage. Whilst there are products which are designed for single stage paint eg Megs No7, most products will work without any problem.

SRP really is a great product which will not damage your paint but if it concerns you then there are many alternatives


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

fabriciom said:


> Its well know fact that the 899 paint is ****e...


May well be the case, but I'd be hugely concerned with paint transfer from waxing mate. I'd be very surprised if you got transfer from srp as it's so low on abrasives and wax should definitely not


----------



## fabriciom (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm attaching pictures of the bike when I picked it up on Monday from my local detailer. He did a great job but looking at results from here I think I could get better results from Augotglym products. He used Meg's products.


----------



## fabriciom (Aug 14, 2015)

This is what I have for a shopping list so far.

Bilt Hamber Auto-Clean.
Autoglym High Definition Cleanser. To remove wax and start complete process.
Bilt Hamber Auto-Clay Regular
Autoglym Super Resin Polish
Autoglym High Definition Wax
Bilt Hamber Auto-Wheel.
Autoglym Wheel Protector
Mother's Plastic Polish. For normal plastic usage.
Meguiar's PlastX. For damaged plastics.
Autoglym Rapid Detailer. In between wash.
Autoglym Metal Polish. Exhaust pipes and mufflers.

Any comments and help welcomed.

-Thanks


----------



## fabriciom (Aug 14, 2015)

Comments pls?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Nothing wrong with autoglym. I started off my craze wihh an autoglym pack I got for Xmas one year. All of it works well. Some better than others. 

I've started buying some swissvax stuff now it's silly expensive and a tad excessive for what it is. I'll be quite honest, crystal rock left me underwhelmed. It's a very nice wax but not when you swallow the fact it costs almost £800... On the other hand, I love onyx. Much wore worth the money. It's nicer to use than autoglym hd but hd beats it for for durability.


----------



## fabriciom (Aug 14, 2015)

Just got back from my local store and I have most of the stuff. Im missing HD cleanser, Rapid Detailer and Bilt Hamber items.


----------

